# Cpc, looking for internship in him



## fmacon (Dec 12, 2011)

I graduated from Pinnacle Career Institute on December 4, 2011 in Health Information Technician in Kansas OR Missouri.


----------



## abonds (Oct 2, 2019)

I am a cpc coder with a beginners BA experience . I have to take an assessment for the him position ,  what should I study?


----------



## abonds (Oct 2, 2019)

abonds said:


> I am a cpc coder with a beginners BA experience . I have to take an assessment for the him position ,  what should I study?


----------

